# Tablet PC????



## Nightingale (May 26, 2004)

I'm thinking about maybe buying one of these.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?type=product&id=1076452878669&skuId=6332541

What's everyone think?

I'd be using it for law school notes and stuff, and probably computer games too. I'm an EverCrack addict.


----------



## Ping898 (May 26, 2004)

Well here's my two cents for what they are worth....
I just did a bunch of research on tablet versus laptop, and basically if you want something that you can flip the screen around to write on, go with the tablet (my uncle has an acer and loves it), but the price for wehat you are getting, just isn't really there.  
I just ordered a dell 600m inspiron, 
1.4ghz pentium M, 64mb video card, 60gb hd, 14.1in screen, dvd+rw, integrated bluetooth and wireless, internal modem, 512 ram, 3yr extended warrenty and 3 yr accidental warrenty (for if you drop it and break it), and windows XP Pro, for $2036. And the system weighs 4.8lbs (according to them, I will find out in a few days) which is only .2lbs more than the one you picked (which I don't know if was at random or what you wanted)

I will say this, if you have your heart set on a tablet, I would wait a few months, windows is supposed to be coming out with an updated Tablet windows with better writing recognition.  Also since tablets have a different version on windows cause they need to be able to handle writing recognition, I don't know if all games will be compatible.
Peace.


----------



## Nightingale (May 26, 2004)

The TabletPC I linked, on the ToshibaDirect site is only $2199.  I just linked to the BestBuy site because it had a better layout of the specs.  Same computer, just $500 cheaper at ToshibaDirect.com.


----------



## Michael Billings (May 26, 2004)

I had a vendor come in and demo tablets a couple of months ago, then I went to Gateway the other day to price and play with some also.  I will purchase about 114 of them when the technology gets a little better.  It is almost there in terms of durability and the recognition software.  I am not sure if I want one for myself though.  Right now using the tablet is slower than my typing on my docking station, but faster than my typing on my notebook.

 Trade Offs ... as usual, but still a cool idea.

 -Michael

 -Michael


----------



## Ping898 (May 26, 2004)

Still say you can get a better deal on light laptop than a tablet pc, just my personal feelings.  Good luck on a choice


----------



## arnisador (May 26, 2004)

I see textbook sales reps. using them all the time and they and others I've seen use them really seem to like them. But, it's expensive!


----------

